# Another allergic reaction



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Same reaction, different dog! WTH? yesterday morning Greta had a small swelling on her lip. No big deal, it went down.

Trained yesterday, she seemed a little lethargic, but worked and tugged just the same. Didn't eat last night (she often skips meals, not a big eater). We played for about an hour with a ball, she was fine, but as soon as we stopped she would be very still (never is still or quiet).

She seemed very ill, drooling, lethargic, seemed her neck was sore all night. This am at five, same symptoms, did not want to go out, very sick. No swelling though. At six, she wouldn't get off the bed, and began developing hives. In about fifteen to twenty minutes, her entire face was covered, ears, throat, eyes swollen. No trouble breathing though. I called the vet, gave her benadryl and dexamethasone. 

My ex husband has her at the vet now, sincea I was supposed to be at work at seven.:sad:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

See

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/another-allergic-reaction-23483/


----------

